# Moving instruments



## Charlie Mac (May 23, 2015)

Which instruments really speak to you and move you?

For me, it's the horn and the oboe - but the former especially.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The horn, yes. That's a good one. 

Cello also, if it's not too scritchy-scratchy.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Sax ... especially Alto or Tenor range. Oboe to me is very haunting and quite enjoyable at the same time. 

But my main preference is the pipe organ - the grandeur of its tonal qualities takes my breath away.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

The strings. In all the great climaxes that most move me, it's the massed violins that are doing all the hard work!


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

The human voice.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Harp & Cello, with Clarinet running a close second.


----------

